# Cubing in your country



## Radu (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you have a cubing community in your country? A local website dedicated to cubing, where all you cubers can meet and talk? 

Of course this question may sound childish for usa, uk, netherlands, japan etc. But there are countries (like romania) where cubing doesn't exist at all, or just in a small amount  i heard shawnlee a few time ago complaining about the same thing in singapore.

i am thinking of creating a local site where to promote speedcubing in my country and to get all the cubers, future cubers and passionates. maybe a forum etc. do you hink it's a good idea? will i have succes? i don't plan to make any money out of it or other profits. it's just a hobby (like for all of you) and i would like to have in a year..two maybe even some local competitions.

i found similar small sites for switzerland, philipines, poland and i'm sure there are others too.

so i'll have to take a domain .. (like speedcubing.ro or something like this. i don't know yet.) maybe become a speedcubing.com affiliate if the site grows.

anyway, i'd be glad to hear your thoughts, comments, similar feeling and whatever you want related about this subject 

thanks for reading


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

We have a big community in The Netherlands and we meet quite often. But we don't have a local website that everyone uses. Most of us use the yahoo group and this site.


----------



## FU (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually shawnlee is from malaysia. There is a local cubing forum set up for cubers from Singapore to mix around and it is very new. We meet up quite often.


----------



## Erik (Dec 4, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> We have a big community in The Netherlands and we meet quite often. But we don't have a local website that everyone uses. Most of us use the yahoo group and this site.



speaking of which, when shall we have a meeting?  I wouldn't mind to hold it here though it's a bit far for you guys... Anybody offered the last time? I don't remember..


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2007)

pablobaluba said:


> Of course this question may sound childish for .. uk,


To be honest, there is hardly a UK community as such. I know there has been 1 or 2 meetings in the past, but nothing this year.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

No meeting??

Then what do you call the UK Open?

But strangely enough Dan Harris does a lot of promotion worldwide, (and Joey is very active on this forum) but there just don't seem to be many other UK cubers.

Erik, are you going to the Swedish Open?
And I think that Ton/Maria/Rama are organizing something around christmas. But I am not sure about that.


----------



## Erik (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd love to go but I have no clue how and what I should manage to manage that (and a bit cheap pls...):S


----------



## Radu (Dec 4, 2007)

@FU ..sorry for my mistake . good to hear you have a local site 

@erik,avgalen what does a competition need to be considered official

@joey ...true the only speedcubers i know is you and dan...but you are on top of the list


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 4, 2007)

How about this idea: I pick you up in Enschede on Friday, we drive to Dusseldorf, fly to Stockholm, meet with Clement (maybe share a hotel), enjoy the competition on saturday, reverse all this on sunday.

Flying from Düsseldorf is pretty cheap!
http://www.ryanair.com/site/EN/
From: Düsseldorf (Weeze) (NRN)
To: Stockholm (NYO)
Depart: 14 dec 2007
Return: 16 dec 2007

*Total Cost of Flight*
excluding handling fee (if applicable)
click here for new information
on handling fees
</B> *109.57 EUR*



> @erik,avgalen what does a competition need to be considered official


*http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#competitions*


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2007)

hmm... arnaud, do you want to add a flight to pittsburgh on that itinerary to pick me up. That would be nice too.


----------



## joey (Dec 4, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> No meeting??
> 
> Then what do you call the UK Open?
> 
> ...



UK open was a competition! I would love for there to be informal meets, to jsut chill and talk etc.

There really arent that many. Pembo,Thom and Breandon are the ones that jump to mind. Breandon is very fast, with a sub9 nonlucky! and a 10.xx avg of 5!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi masterofthebass. If you just fly from pittsburgh to Düsseldorf (or Stockholm) that would work out better for me.

Joey: Whenever I go to a competition, it is never just a competition. There are always meetings the day/night before and afterwards. A 1 day competition becomes a 1 day competition + 2 half day meetings.


----------



## KConny (Dec 5, 2007)

In Sweden we got www.svekub.se. A good site with some news, forums, solution, dictionary etc.


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 5, 2007)

Cubing is getting quite popular in our country, we just had a competition a few months ago and we're going to have another competition in January.

I forgot to mention, I'm from the Philippines.

PCA: www.pinoyspeedcubers.com


----------



## Erik (Dec 5, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> How about this idea: I pick you up in Enschede on Friday, we drive to Dusseldorf, fly to Stockholm, meet with Clement (maybe share a hotel), enjoy the competition on saturday, reverse all this on sunday.
> 
> Flying from Düsseldorf is pretty cheap!
> http://www.ryanair.com/site/EN/
> ...



sure we can't go from Paris then? From dusseldorf will become too expensive still, I also need to pay my driving lessons  or someone wants to buy some cubes from me?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll buy that OC off of you Erik. No questions asked.


----------



## Erik (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry that's kinda the only puzzle I just CAN'T sell, I promised Olympicubes.. and besides why in the hell would I sell the puzzle I want to compete with and is like heaven?


----------



## joey (Dec 5, 2007)

Erik said:


> sorry that's kinda the only puzzle I just CAN'T sell, I promised Olympicubes.. and besides why in the hell would I sell the puzzle I want to compete with and is like heaven?


But you promised me you'd sell it to me? Or maybe I made that up....


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

Get in line joey


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2007)

ah, perhaps I should clarify (you probably know it by now, but I just like to say it again)


The OC is not for sale! I'll never reply to an offer (cept for when you are a nice girl  )


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

So if my niece would ask you............


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2007)

well I tried to say if the nice girl would be my girlfriend then I'd maybe consider it


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, I trade her and a couple of camels. Now I have to convince her parents


----------



## malcolm (Dec 8, 2007)

No competitions or clubs here in New Zealand.. A few beginners in my class though, around 2-5 min times


----------



## hdskull (Dec 8, 2007)

I live like a 10min drive from Caltech, in US, and they have 4 competitions a year. Berkeley isn't that fair away either(6-7hr drive) and San Diego(2-3hr drive). So, I live in a pretty good community, haha.


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2007)

malcolm said:


> No competitions or clubs here in New Zealand.. A few beginners in my class though, around 2-5 min times



Yea talk about it, it's such a ripoff, why does no one speedcube here??


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 17, 2007)

First you teach them, then you organise a tournament, then you beat them.


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

And... If you lose?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Then you can be satisfied also, because you have taught them well


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2007)

Ah yes, well maybe so. I have actually gotten a couple of guys I know into it just a few days ago. Apparently one of them can already solve it in 2 minutes! I must be a good teacher! I hope so, I'd love to lecture at Universities in the future *stares longingly into space*.


----------



## van21691 (Dec 25, 2007)

A lot of cubers in the Philippines now


----------

